# Man.. i would love to change my user name to "TheRealDonaldTrump"



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

Sigh...

but that would be a waste of good electrons...


----------



## Deleted member 22054 (Jun 16, 2018)

Go ahead. You can


----------



## creature (Jun 16, 2018)

like i said, a waste of good electrons..

poor electrons..

Besides, "Donald Trump" is just an *ugly* sounding fucking name ; )


----------



## outlawloose (Jun 16, 2018)

This thread was a great use of electrons


----------

